# We Might Be Selling



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

I'm bummed. We finally got him the new TV and NOW dh tells me that he is tired of camping (only used it 5 times total) and that it is too much of a pain to go out only for a day or 2 and since neither of us have more than 2 weeks vacation total each year, we couldn't go out for more than that hardly and also because it's hard for us to get the same time off. And even when we're out, the kids are always complaining that "there's nothing to do" and "I'm bored" AAHHHH!!! The only time DD likes to camp is if she has other kids to run around with but won't make any effort to meet any at the cg. Eric likes it ok, as long as he has the X-Box. And Space, dear sweet space. None. Or at least not enough. We though about getting into a 5th wheel, but now we can't afford it! I was kind of going along for the "ok lets just sell it" ride for a short time (like a week) but now I don't think I want to. But I also don't want DH to be doing something that he isn't happy with or that the kids don't like doing. We have reservations on the beach July 3-6 and I am totally pumped about getting out and going. I can't wait. But maybe we just need a new TT with a slide. Also we love having the tax break for the interest on the loan. DH reminded me how much it costs each month vs how often it's used and we could be doing Disney twice a year for that (not that we had the time off...) I don't know what to do. Any suggestions, advise, anything???

Signed,

Bummed in BG


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Bummer. I remember my kids saying the same thing. They always dragged friends along too. They always found something to do...but they still complained about everything. That's just what kids do.

Finding something your significant other and you BOTH like is hard. Opposites attract, and sometimes we do things...only because the other wants to do it. We do it...out of love for the other...whether or not we like to.

Take a family vote. If it's something ONLY YOU like...maybe it's time to toss them all out of the house...and go camping! (kidding)
At least you can tell them how important it is to you...and maybe they'll come around.

Good luck.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Bummer
Ditto to Jollymon
I couldn't have said it any better than the way Jollymon said.
You know your family better than anyone could know(Go with Feelings and Heart)
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sometimes the hardest thing to do is force yourself to relax. I go to a campground less than one hour away for one night. I have the camper set up so it is minimal work. I can easily talk myself out of a 24 vacation but when I go it is nice to sit. The biggest thing is a place the kids like, Mom and Dad can relax for a day anywhere.

Good Luck with your crisis

Hope you win









John


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your situation. As stated earlier, no one knows your family better than you, you will make the right choice.

When I was much younger, my parents dragged us out camping (3 boy's) and at first we all hated it. Sure there was a few good times but for the most part we thought it was boringand "uncool". After about 6-10 trips, we all started to enjoy it and of course the little "field trips" we took while camping really helped. Now I look back after 30+ years and those camping trips are some of my fondest and happiest memories I have. I'm glad my parents saw through the complaints and stuck it out.

Now I'm the one with a teenage son and yeah, he complained at first.. Now he asks every week "Dad, can we go camping again soon?". I only hope this tradition gets passed on to his kids (not that I'm rushing anything here).

Best of luck.
Big Iron


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rennerbee,

Sorry to hear about your woes.







And I don't have all the answers for you.







But I would like to share some thoughts with you.

Maybe the DH is just plain bored with life in general---we all get that way at times--and he's using camping and the "effort" it takes as his way of seeking change.

He might just be frustrated that there seems to be so little room when y'all do go camping. Lord knows it does get crowded at times. And getting frustrated that you cannot afford a bigger TT or 5er just gets him more frustrated. I know there have been times when I just got tired of EVERYTHING and just wanted complete change! A little reality check helped. Time does seem to clear the head.

As far as the kids are concerned, I don't know their ages, but kids will be kids. They will complain to parents about anything even if they really like something. After all, you ARE parents, and kids and parents have innate struggles at times. A scripture I use often is, "And this, too, shall pass."

Kids and their schedules are demanding, too...not counting your schedules as adults. With soccer, baseball, gymnastics, school, work, etc. etc.....finding tme to get the family out for some R&R like camping sometimes proves too demanding in itself. One thing after another takes its toll.

I like the idea of a family sit-down. Communicate your feelings and concerns and, most of all, your reasons why *you* enjoy and look forward to times in the Outback. Let everyone know how you, the mom, feel, and why those times are special for you. Remind them that it sometimes is time together that matters, independent of the "quality" of that time. After all, quality, like beauty, is often in the eye of the beholder. And thus, changes periodically.

I know how you feel. Not in this speciific instance, maybe, but in general, I think we all go through times like this. I sincerely hope it works out for you.

You're always welcome to "vent" here.

Take care,

Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Here is one different perspective of the gripes from the kids...When I was young (1960's) our family did a lot of station wagon camping. At the time, me and my brother (3 years older that I) used to b!tch and complain all the time about the "lousy vacations and campsites" our parents "dragged" us to.

Today, those times are talked about, and looked back at as "the good old days" Some of my best childhood memories are associated with things we did while camping (at places my folks "dragged" us to ) sunny

Someday, they will thank you


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

rennerbee,

What a pickle. To really enjoy camping I think it has to become a hobby. Does your DH enjoy fishing, boating, swimming, hiking, biking, site seeing etc. We sit and relax some on our camping trips but for the most part we are very actively doing stuff.

Camping becomes really fun if you can get friends or family to go with you

Also, I tell people all the time if you camp for the economics of it then youâ€™re doing it for the wrong reasons. The economics definitely donâ€™t work out. Personally I enjoy our 8 â€" 10 mini camping trips a year instead of 1 or 2 we use to do without the camper.

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like your family is learning about each other and that's what camping and travelling can do! Confinement away from busy lives and in smaller spaces FORCES you to cut deals with each other. It also challenges us as partners and parents to include our families in decisions and consider their input.
My suggestions:
-Find ways, maybe put a post on here, that could make a 2 day easier. There is an art to camping and campers are good at sharing ideas. A specific one for a 2 day might bring good ideas that would make your trips easier. Most working families are only gonna have 2 or 3 FULL weeks a year anyway.
-Ask the kids where they would like to 2 day.
-Find a local camping club. We're in one and it is a great incentive for the kids and us to meet with other campers. 
-Include the kids in the setup and breakdown. I tell ours, when they lag, that this is not just a trip for them, but for all of us. Find them something that they can SUCCESSFULLY do. My son, 9, has gotten very good at putting up and taking down the stabilizers. He even hooked me up on the first back last time.(make wife jealous)
You've spent a lot of time and money.I'd hate to see all that go to waste. C'mon Outbackers: *WE NEED INTERVENTION STAT*








That being said, camping is NOT for everyone. 
Hope this helps,
Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I feel your pain, I have a 14 yo daughter that after our first camping trip to Florida thought that the vacation "sucked" (her words). We also have a 5 yo son who loved the camping trip. I have offered to let my daughter to take a friend along but she just doesn't like the trip at all. We are taking her on a two nighter next weekend in Lancaster PA (lots of shopping available) hopefully she will have a good time.

I even offered to do a two week trip next year to the National Outbacker Rally with a run up to the Mall of America after the rally (the mecca for shoppers). But both the DW and daughter have both been unwilling to consider it....yet.

I am going to try the family meeting and see if that helps.

Gary


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Guess I must be one of the lucky ones. My 14 daughter can't wait to go out each year. Yeah, she usually brings a friend or 2 but that's fine. Wifes also looks forward to it. They both wish we could get out more often.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Well I am kinda in the same boat. This thread is pretty timely for my situation right now. We picked up our used 2003 Outback 26rs this spring, and have only made it out once. A lot of work for the time spent at the CG, kids dont sleep well in the camper the list goes on, and DW and I seem to argue and bicker more while packing up, and while camping then we did before.

I grew up camping and as many of you have fond memories of family time spent together which was my motivation for this purchase. Now...maybe I should of bought a boat


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you don't tow you need to learn to do it yourself, your DH may think it is a pain but if you can do it then maybe he can relax. Take just the DD with you for a weekend or just the DS. You live in a location where you can camp near the beach or in the mountains or on the high plains in less then 3 hours.

I would love to camp in some of those old growth forests and just wander around looking at the trees or stroll on the beach looking for what has washed up from a container lost at sea. Take hikes, go floating on one of the many rivers, just do something. Also I eat better while camping then at home it seems like, even burgers taste better in the woods then in the kitchen.

You have several Outbackers in your neck of the woods try to get out together. If you are excited about going out for a day trip then they can be also. It is contagious!!!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

schrade said:


> Now...maybe I should of bought a boat
> 
> 
> 
> ...










we sold our 21 foot boat, to buy our Outback!

you do know that the word "boat" comes from Bring Out Another Thousand!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

There is no doubt...getting ready for a camping trip takes work. Packing the clothes, packing the food, packing the truck, loading the bikes, washing the truck and the trailer, checking the lugs, air pressure, filling the tanks...









It is work. But we camp because if we didn't, we'd be at home doing very little together. Some trips are harder than others, sometimes the kids are more cranky, or fight, or cry, and sometime the DW and I have our moments. But we try to choose remote, beautiful sites and go on hikes, bike rides, and play board games in the afternoon and watch movies at night. We enjoy roasting marshmellows and hotdog over the fire. Beer always tastes better at 9000 feet. We do things together camping that we can't (or wouldn't) do in suburbia.

I hope things work out for you.

Randy
Camping Memories


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Randy,

Great looking family, great photos, and I am sure great memories for the whole gang.

Thanks for sharing will us,
Gary


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I have it good. We started camping with the family in a leaky super small tent, then a larger tent, then a tent and air matresses, then the pop-up, and now the Outback. The first thing the kids said was this is not camping anymore. But it is more convenient for all of us. They sure do like a toilet...

My daughter who spends most of her time in sports loves to hike, fish, etc. She takes friends every now and then, but does not complain. She is very creative. And yes she cleans her own fish...

She asked the other day, which route are we taking to Gettysburg? So I got out the map and showed a few routes.

I would keep them involved and ask for some of their useful suggestions.

Camping is all what you make it. You can make it fun or miserable, no different than at home.

Good luck.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

sorry to hear it. we just started outback style camping recently, coming from a tent it seems like sooo much less work. Even for a couple days or overnight, it is nice to just get away from the house and all the TO DO's... and spend uninterrupted time with the little ones. We are lucky, a large portion of my family also camps so we have caravans at most places, and we hold votes for where to go for the major trips, share cooking, etc..


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

May i suggest an answer to your problem:

GET SEASONAL.

That's what i do, i have a seasonal site 2 hours from home on a campground i love where there is a lake and a pool.

I pull the trailer out only for vacation, once a year.

The rest of the summer i drive to the campground for the weekend.

it's a lot easier, You pack the luggages in the truck, drive, unpack, open the water valve and relax!

SO, try to plan your next camping week-end trying some campgrounds near home where you can be seasonal. Then if you're lucky, you'll find a place where you will be happy coming back. After a few weeks, you will probably have met some new friends and kids will certainly will have a bunch of friends too.

good luck


----------



## vacamper (Apr 11, 2005)

It was a natural progression for us...tents...pop-up....to Outback TT. Not going camping just isn't an option for us. My suggestions:

- Share the burden. Everyone should have jobs. Sure the adults do most, but no reason why the kids can't help. 
- Make lists...shopping, packing, etc. Writing it down, helps to clear the mind
- Don't feel like you have to stay in the campground...go out to eat, go to the movies, go golfing, etc. 
- Go with family/friends. Helps when several adults are available to watch the kids, combine meals, fix whatever breaks, etc.
- Pack as much as possible into the TT and leave it there. Packing/unpacking is the worst part. Save the TV for food and clothes only. Have stuff dedicated for the camping. That way you won't have to the pack coffee maker in the kitchen for a weekend trip.

Best of Luck,

vacamper


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Not a bad idea ... then you can get a boat and teach the kids to waterskii or tube or whatever. Once they are old enough they can take the boat out themselves and be occupied all day long.

That's what I grew up doing and loved every minute of it!

Wayne


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear of the struggle, its something that really only your family can decide on what is best. When we started off with our Popup my wife and I decided that this is what WE wanted for our kids. So in a way its forced, I don't give them much of a choice in that we are going camping about once per month. We've changed our camping habits, campers and things a lot. We've done some of the tourism things when we lived in California, going to the Gold Rush areas, sight seeing, etc. Then we just got into going to the parks and hanging out; riding bikes as a family, going on walks, etc. Then as you know we got into the Quads. Now our trips are about riding, and then hanging out and maybe fishing. Some of the best times for us are just hanging out looking up at the stars and talking, our last trip out was amazing hearing the boys talk about the stars, constellations and life on other planets. We have the TV in the camper, but we avoid using it much if we can and not having hook up's really helps that. Gameboys are all the electronics they kids can take, and those stay in the car for the trip or they can play them early in the morning. We play lots of games (Stratego, connect 4, etc.) even during the day. We try to make sure that my wife and I have plenty of time to just relax too. We keep our meals pretty simple and well usually the same from trip to trip so packing is easy. We've also found it was easier if we bought seconds of things like toothpaste, hairbrushes, etc. to limit how much we need to take in and out of the camper. The thought is to pack fast and light. Really all we need to pack now for a weekended is food, clothes and "toys". I don't know what has worked for us that might work for you, I guess camping was our way to get the family together and away from things for a couple of days. We have no plans to stop, if anything we're going more each year. Its sort of a "forced family fun, they'll appreciate it later" attitude I guess. As a kid we didn't go camping but 1 week each year, we hung out at the house most of the time and did yard work and I don't want my kids being raised like that if I can help it.

All that said one of the things that we enjoyed most when we were non-quad camping was camping with other families. The kids got to know each other and looked forward to seeing their friends. I know our boys were excited about the Outback rally. Plus we as a adults had other people to chat with, and well the trips were fun and we felt guilty of missing out. I know there have been some groups from RV.net, hybridexplorer and popupexplorer that have gatherings and most are open to anyone. Just a thought for you on that.

I hope you can work things out to find what works for you to enjoy the family time together.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> There is no doubt...getting ready for a camping trip takes work. Packing the clothes, packing the food, packing the truck, loading the bikes, washing the truck and the trailer, checking the lugs, air pressure, filling the tanks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy ,those are some Great pictures action You are doing it right taking time with your family. 
Alot of folks don't have the resouces to camp in this style; we did the tent and popup thing when our kids where young, now We want to invite them out to camp in the 27; has family and friend sleeping room








I would like to go canoeing for my birthday







Hope DH reads this







Do a long weekend and have some of the family stay with us.
jan


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Wife is Ok, Kids love it but get bored at times when we want to just sit.

But you know what, when I hook-up they get in the van everytime.
They picked the trailer over a pool. So they better like it. I AIN"T SELLIN'!
I'M THE KING!
Happy fathers day to all the real men out there









I figure worst case I have a place to live if they throw me out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that...









Our two boys always seem to find a something to do. Being bored isn't an option at this point (lucky for us)

We tend to camp with a lot of people, so they get to spend time with other kids, besides their sibling.


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Both DH and I camped growing up and have great memories that we will always cherish. We decided that's what we wanted for Meghan( 9 in Aug) and Emily(celebrating her 7th tonight with an American Idol slumber party!) They both help us get ready, have little jobs to do and we have never once heard them say they didn't want to go. In fact they are always so excited. Over Spring break we let them each take a friend and we all had the most awesome time!

the best part is when they get back to schol on Monday and have to write their "weekend update". I can't belive the memories that have already been made! I read those "updates" and even cry sometimes! I even get to learn of some of the sneaky, funny little things they did over the weekend that we didn't know about!

All I can say is these times are priceless...but also remember that camping isn't the only way to enjoy being together as a family. If the OB has to be sold and some truely don't like to camp, find something that the whole family enjoys and do that instead.

Tina


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW! I can not beleive that there have been so many responses! Thank you to everyone for lending their ear and advise because that was exactly what I was hoping for! Reading your responses really helped me think things through and I appreciate them so much.

Update...we have talked more one on one and also with the kids and have decided to keep camping! Yeah!!! Maybe I should say that we're going to continue to see how it goes. Dani and I have promised to help more with the preparing and physical set up/take down so that should relieve some work off of DH. He did agree that I should learn to tow-"but not just yet". Although he didn't agree that he would get more rest if I did tow





















! As for the kids being bored, Dani advised that as long as there is at least trails, an open field or meadow and bikes, she would be much happier. And now we can easily take bikes with the truck! Eric doesn't seem to care either way. He is flexible. That is wonderful! Space...now that continues to be a problem, as does the lack of ability to sleep well in that slide out. That is something that we are trying to work around/with/new RV fever is hitting...it's getting hot in here!!! Time/Scheduling (I don't remember if I brought this up previously)-we just need to do it! Just pick dates, make reservations and go! It can't be that hard. Just DO it! Another thing that I don't remember if I brought up or not is the fact that we would spend SO much $ on food for the weekend...then end up eating out most of the time. Well that just has to stop. We can pre-prepare food and take it with us. We don't have to go out to eat every time. I think that's more of a self control issue for us though... ANYWAY...

You know, as we were talking I brought up the reasons for getting the trailer in the first place. There were multiple reasons, but the biggest ones were spending more and better time together as a family, being able to just go and get out of the house and be outside and then hoping to instill a passion for the outdoors and camping that neither of us got a chance to have when we were growing up. Rembering WHY we started in the first place helped to make the decision easier.

Again, thanks for your input! action

Signed,

sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Good for you Brook. I glad to hear you guys are going to give it another try. I would also suggest that if towing for the weekend is the biggest factor, then like someone else suggested, see if you can find a seasonal some place. When we were growing up, thats what my parents did. We had a seasonal site, and never towed our TT anywhere.

Us kids all had friends at the campground, other seasonals, and we would have fun all day. We still had the memories of camping, without the work of towing.

Now, I don't mind towing, and we share the set up and take down responsibilities. I'm even giving my son more and more things to help with. My wife hasn't towed yet, but then again, I don't mind doing all the driving.

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it is great that you guys are going to keep trying. Just remember that in a small space that it is easy to get on each other nerves...

The driving is a funny thing....the first time we pulled our TT, we went to the Camping World store in NJ (about 1 hour from home), we took the trailer just to see how the truck would handle it. After spending too much money in the store, I went out to pull the truck and camper closer. After we loaded everything in the truck I gave the keys to my DW and told her she was driving home. Now she drives a Suburban for work all the time but never with a 27 foot trailer. She did fine, got a little scared when we came up on the toll booths at the Delaware Memorial Bridge but made it though fine, she just won't back it up at all.

I want my wife to be able to drive the rig...what happens if I get hurt or sick, someone has to get us home.

Gary


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Rennerbee,
Im glad yall will try to keep camping,on the sleep problem it made a huge change when the DW and I got a mattress topper from costco like a timperpedic ?(sp) or if your DH is too tall and hits the blinds mabey change them for shades or even do the king bed mod I have seen in archives.
Good luck,dave action


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Great to hear about giving it another chance.

Food while camping is one of the main reason we enjoy it so much. As for sleeping, what is the biggest problem? Getting a topper is a great help as is getting shades instead of the blinds. We camped for 5 years in a pop up using two sleeping bags zipped together but it only lasted one trip in the Outback, now we have nice sheets and a ton of blankets.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

hi brook action.

glad to see you have not given up, sounds like you had a good family sit down,and talk things out







and yes, quit going out to eat when you,re camping, what were you thinking







there is nothing like a good camping meal wether it,s breakfast or dinner







.
the last paragraph in your responce to everyone was awesome









have a great july 4th weekend sunny

darrel


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I want my wife to be able to drive the rig...what happens if I get hurt or sick, someone has to get us home.
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]40924[/snapback]​


Gary, I hope everyone who uses this forum reads your statement.

I truly enjoy driving. My wife always complains that I never let her do any driving when we are on vacation. But, I have taken the time to make sure she knows every detail of our truck, our 5th wheel hitch, how the brake controller works, connections, etc.

She is not afraid to drive the rig, but she knows her parking abilities are limited. (I think she really likes the power of the diesel!!)

I know if something happens to me while we are away, she can handle our rig.

Doug

Brook glad to hear that you guys are working this out


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, Brook:
Good to hear the family hasn't given up yet. There is a ton of good advice in the replies you have received. We divide our duties - DH does all the set up/take down outside and I do the inside. We have learned to pack more and more "permanent" items into the Outback from toothpaste to coffee and tea. That helps a lot. We have gotten so good at packing, it isn't even a chore anymore. If you don't have a memory foam mattress topper, get one! We sleep better in the Outback than in our bed at home! Camping is a hobby, so it will be money going out instead of coming in, but our 2 day trips to the beach regenerate us so much, it is well worth the expense. sunny

Keep on camping and I hope everything works out for the family.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Brook,
I was sad to see that you were having a tough time with camping.

DougDogs caught my thought; we remember the trips taken as kids (Ford station wagon, crummy sleeping bags, lousy places to stay, long hours driving) and they are the best memories we have. Don't remember playing board games (is that even a cousin to X-Box?) or any other events nearly as much as our travels.

My family is margenally functional - we spent the morning yelling at one another - but camping has forced us to cooperate and the grousing has been there but is manageable. I'm fortunate that my kids don't grumble too much. Caroline is only luke warm on camping but enjoys it when we are there. Preparing and getting on the road are her main complaints - I try and do as much as possible so she enjoys it more.

Hope you can find a family activity all can enjoy.

Brian


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

rennerbee said:


> Â There were multiple reasons, but the biggest ones were spending more and better time together as a family, being able to just go and get out of the house and be outside and then hoping to instill a passion for the outdoors and camping that neither of us got a chance to have when we were growing up.Â Rembering WHY we started in the first place helped to make the decision easier.
> [snapback]40911[/snapback]​


Glad you rethought it. Just the fact that you discussed it is already making your family closer. That's what camping is about. Get out of the box, find ways to make it better. I know last nite, we were unloading from our 7 niter and I looked up and my kids were sprawled out in front of the tv. I turned it OFF and reminded them this was a family event, not a vacation for them. Well, my son, 9, jumped out to help me with the back in and takedown. He learned about cranking down till it's level, he without help, put the stabilizes down. DD jumped in to help mom with inside stuff. Then, wife kissed me later telling me thanks for all that help.








As for the eating out, well, we were gone 8 days and ate out times. That includes the travel time. I have a problem going out to eat very much when we have a full setup behind us. But everyone helps with the meals.
Glad you stuck it out.
Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I can understand a little of what you are going through. In our family we looked at travel trailers for a very long time before taking the plunge. We had to make a committment to take it out during "camping season" (March - November). We take every opportunity we can, even for an overnight. Since I am more of the "trailer" person I do the majority of setup and shutdown but that works well for us.

I learned from my parents that family activities are often things you dictate rather than what "everyone wants". That isn't to say you shouldn't be thoughtful of you children's feelings. There are just some things that they need to learn to go along with. After busy weeks of shuttling them to activities our kids have to realize that sometimes families do things simply to be together. Another thing is sometimes we all have to put aside our personal desires in the interest of the greater good.

As for spouses, I don't really have an answer to that. If it is an activity that one of you really likes and the other likes, it is worth persuing, in my book. I can't tell you how many self-improvement workshops and seminars I attend. If it makes her happy then it is worth it (most of the time







). Cost is obviously a factor but if you aren't apt to go to Disneyland with your spare time anyway, it is a comparison that has no relevence. If he just doesn't like camping that sounds more valid to me.

In the end you have to be happy in your own skin. If going camping is a chore I wouldn't do it. If you just haven't found your families camping pace, maybe more time would help.

Reverie


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Brook,








and good luck.

Mark


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm glad you are giving it another chance.

I also would like to thank all of you for re-newing my idea of why camping is absolutely one of the best things to do with your family. Like many of you, my family never camped when I was a child and like Y-Guy stated, many a vacation week was spent at the house working, cleaning, painting, etc. Reading all of your hearfelt desires for your families and the type of "oneness" that we all seem to be striving for is wonderful.

I must say, the degree of compassion that this group has for one another is nothing short of remarkable. How come so many of us, that have never met and likely will not meet, can create such an environment really makes me wonder, why do we have so many problems in this world?! The answer must be that there aren't enough Outbackers in the world.

God bless you all,

Jason


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Brook,

Glad to hear you guys are reconsidering.

On our last trip we had a big huge family argument about something stupid (I can't even remember what it was about). I made the comment afterwards that there wasn't enough space in here.

My DW, a family therapist by profession said " Yeah, isn't it great!!"

-Matt


----------

